# Speed issue



## Namebsd (Aug 8, 2010)

Hello,

My server is connected via 1Gbit port. I have 100Mbit dedicated bandwidth, but for some reason I cant download/upload at more than 800Kbit via http or ftp. When I use download accelerators to download via 4 streams, I am able to reach 2Mbits.
I have tried to compile my kernel with network polling support and run iperf benchmark with polling disabled and enabled. Polling disabled results were even better.
I am running 7.1
Any suggestions?


----------



## loop (Aug 9, 2010)

dmesg? Relevant rc.conf entries? Anything that might actually help?


----------



## User23 (Aug 9, 2010)

Whats the source of your download? Your own network or "the internet"?


----------



## Namebsd (Aug 17, 2010)

loop said:
			
		

> dmesg? Relevant rc.conf entries? Anything that might actually help?


I have checked them out and found nothing interesting. Also I have upgraded all drivers before testing.



			
				User23 said:
			
		

> Whats the source of your download? Your own network or "the internet"?


I am located overseas and not sure whether if the name of my ISP will tell you anything, but I am able to download from other server(not from all) located in the States/Europe at 2mbps+


----------



## loop (Aug 17, 2010)

Namebsd said:
			
		

> I have checked them out and found nothing interesting. Also I have upgraded all drivers before testing.


Well, if you have checked them and can't see anything wrong, how can anyone else help you?



> I am located oversees and not sure whether if the name of my ISP will tell you anything, but I am able to download from other server(not from all) located in the States/Europe at 2mbps+


Everyone is located overseas from somewhere.


----------



## phoenix (Aug 17, 2010)

Start testing locally and work your way outward to find where the bottleneck is.


Connect to another system with a cross-over cable, configure IPs manually, and do iperf or similar tests between the two to see what the absolute fastest throughput is for your NIC.
Connect to another system via your normal switch/router and do the same tests above to make sure that's not the bottleneck.
Find someone with a computer at the same ISP and do the same tests to see how fast your home<-->ISP connection really is.
Finally, find some download speed testers online and do those tests, to see how fast your Internet connection really is.

Testing downloads from a web server is pointless, as you have no control over the other end, so can't really tell if it's slow because of your system, or because the other system is overloaded, or there's some throttling going on somewhere between you and it.


----------



## Namebsd (Aug 17, 2010)

loop said:
			
		

> Well, if you have checked them and can't see anything wrong, how can anyone else help you?


Not only me, but my host's admin checked everything out and dint find anything wrong, but who knows, what others may suggest.


> Everyone is located overseas from somewhere.


I am in Eastern Europe and my server is on West Coast of the US.
Traceroute goes from my ISP to Level 3 Frankfurt, then Level3 Washington...San Diego Level3.
Not sure whether if it will help in any way.

To Mods: Please correct the typo in overseas word in my post above.


----------

